# Convert MPEG-4 back to MPEG-3?



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

A friend of mine in wants to convert a video he shot on a digital vid cam from mpeg-4 back to mpeg-3. He wants to be able to play the video on a PC which doesn't play the mpeg-4 format.

 Question: How would my friend convert this 4 file back to 3 so it's playable?

 Question: Is there a better way to do this?

 Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 4, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> A friend of mine in wants to convert a video he shot on a digital vid cam from mpeg-4 back to mpeg-3. He wants to be able to play the video on a PC which doesn't play the mpeg-4 format.
> 
> Question: How would my friend convert this 4 file back to 3 so it's playable?
> 
> ...


Tell your friend to just install the latest verision of Quicktime player (or whatever program he wants), so that the MPEG-4 does play.

Kap


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

Will it play on a PC?


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 4, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Will it play on a PC?


Of course, unless the PC was built in the stone ages. What kind of operating system is this PC running?

Kap


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

You have to remember this question is coming from a 3rd party (a friend of mine) and he said the pc computers at his work (running WMP and operating systems from Year 2000) won't play his video format of mpeg-4.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 4, 2005)

well they won't play mpeg-3 either. that doesn't exist. you'll want either: a decent video player/codec for windows OR convert it back to MPEG-2...


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

and how would you convert the file back to mpeg2? The answer to this question would REALLY help me.

 I have to disagree regarding 3 because I've seen at least dozens of references to it on the net.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 4, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> You have to remember this question is coming from a 3rd party (a friend of mine) and he said the pc computers at his work (running WMP and operating systems from Year 2000) won't play his video format of mpeg-4.


PCs haven't updated their operating systems that much since the year 2000. You'll easily be able to find players for MPEG-4 (e.g. Quicktime).

Whether he'll be allowed to install the software on his work computer is another story (but if he's watching videos at work, I wouldn't think it would be much of an issue  ).

Kap


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep the ideas coming, though it sounds the best answer is download the latest quicktime for pc. I do appreciate all the help!


----------



## Pengu (Jan 4, 2005)

Up. i think you mean you've seen references to MP3. that is MPEG1-Layer 3. Not MPEG-3.

http://www.chiariglione.org/mpeg/standards.htm Clearly shows the STANDARDS that are approved by the MPEG.

If you want to convert from MPEG4 to MPEG2 try ffmpegX


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 4, 2005)

Pengu, I appreciate the info. Sending the link to my friend now


----------

